# Coast to coast Tesla Rally - interest?



## Nom (Oct 30, 2018)

Just posted an idea about getting some Tesla drivers in Boston area together to do a groups drive. 

As I was writing it, thought of another idea ....

Start a rolling Rally in Boston, set waypoints along the way. Cars are not expected to do the whole trip. Just the segments they want to do. 

Waypoints would have preset locations and times. Drivers rally there and head out on preferably on preset path. Get to next waypoint ... meet up with some new drivers ... some drivers fall out. And the trip continues on.

Waypoints would likely be SUperchargers. Would need to keep drivers apart.

Likely can’t have too many cars so as to not overwhelm SCs.

Would be pretty cool to have a mob of Teslas taking over the roads. Easier now with so little traffic. 

Lots of logistics to figure out. Reactions?

Or - all do rolling rally at same time across US? Self organize in local area ... all on same day?

Others have thoughts?


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

You'd better wait a couple of months first. It could become a really expensive rally if a bunch of drivers are stopped for violating the lockdowns and catch large fines.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Very interesting idea. But, as JasonF says, definitely the wrong time.


----------



## Nom (Oct 30, 2018)

Oh — where you are you can get fined for going for a drive? Didn’t realize some places were like that.


----------



## BluestarE3 (Oct 12, 2017)

Nom said:


> Oh - where you are you can get fined for going for a drive? Didn't realize some places were like that.


Well, it obviously won't be for a short drive to buy necessities when there's a bunch of cars passing through with out of state license plates. 

Here's a map and list of places with some sort of shelter-in-place orders:
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2020/us/coronavirus-stay-at-home-order.html

It's up to each state and, in many cases, local governments to set their own rules and enforcement. For example, there was talk recently about some states/locales turning away cars with New York license plates. Since it's not a uniform national standard, you won't know if you'll run into problems in the next state or even town. That would put a damper on the rally. The social responsibility aspect of this, I will leave up to the individual to decide.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Reminds me of the time (late 60's) I went to pick up my Uncle Jack at the airport coming home from Vietnam after a tour. Holding a sign reading "Hi Jack!!".

Certainly can't do that today. Would draw the wrong kind of attention.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

I didn't mean my first reply to dismiss the concept. Part of the job of organizing a large event like this though is to eliminate as much hardship that the participants might encounter as possible. The timing just so happens to make it so anyone sticking through the whole rally will certainly find hotels and amenities closed or off-limits along the way, or run into trouble with law enforcement. Sure, that can certainly happen two months from now as well, but it's far more likely _right now_.


----------



## Achooo (Oct 20, 2018)

Nom said:


> Just posted an idea about getting some Tesla drivers in Boston area together to do a groups drive.
> 
> As I was writing it, thought of another idea ....
> 
> ...


This is an incredible idea!

But I agree. Wait for a time when it is safer for everyone. I don't think that we should be promoting such an idea now, as it would go against the spirit of stay at home and social distancing which are in place to help save lives and minimize overloading of the health care workers/system.

I would definitely love to participate, just not now.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

Now is not the time. Regardless of ticketing potential and inevitable interaction in public restrooms, for example, I think that this would come across as totally tone-deaf, rich Tesla owners. There are thousands dying each day. We just need to stay home. Stop the spread. Protect our vulnerable. 

This could be fun well after the pandemic is over.


----------



## Nom (Oct 30, 2018)

@Bigriver - hmmm, your tone deaf part is perhaps right.

Im for social distancing. But I still go out for drives. Nothing too far. Don't need to use restroom. Don't interact with anyone.

I didn't mean to imply folks would need to go super far.

That said - I'm getting the concern.

I do think the last idea I posted - do something in local area, might be more palatable. But ... can see the tone deaf angle as well.


----------



## BluestarE3 (Oct 12, 2017)

Klaus-rf said:


> Reminds me of the time (late 60's) I went to pick up my Uncle Jack at the airport coming home from View Nam after a tour. Holding a sign reading "Hi Jack!!".
> 
> Certainly can't do that today. Would draw the wrong kind of attention.


Reminds me of a similar airport security story where an older couple was waiting in the check-in line and the man turned to his wife and asked her for the "lip balm". A nearby concerned citizen overheard "balm" as "bomb" and notified security and the couple was pulled aside to be searched and interrogated. Guess he should have asked for the "ChapStick" even if it were actually a different brand of lip balm.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Nom said:


> Oh - where you are you can get fined for going for a drive? Didn't realize some places were like that.


State police cite Pa. woman for 'going for a drive' amid stay-at-home order

It's currently a "secondary offense". If they pull you over for some other cause, then you can also be cited for driving without a valid reason during a state-wide pandemic lockdown.


----------



## Nom (Oct 30, 2018)

@garsh - thanks.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

JasonF said:


> will certainly find hotels and amenities closed or off-limits


many places have closed down the hotels and some rest stops have also been closed or limited to truck traffic.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

MelindaV said:


> many places have closed down the hotels and some rest stops have also been closed or limited to truck traffic.


 Another use for the Tesla Truck. <grin>


----------

